
Google Is Giving Away Assassin’s Creed Odyssey for Free at Project Stream - sytelus
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/18/18146914/google-project-stream-assassins-creed-odyssey-free-copy-ubisoft
======
smush
I'm probably overly paranoid, but these days Google has lost so much goodwill
over the past few years that my gut reaction to this is closer to what I'd
imagine an old coot yelling at kids to get off his lawn to say :

I don't trust 'em, there's no such thing as a free lunch and they have serious
ulterior motives here...trying to make it where all video games are streamed
rather than owned. I'll keep my games local and OWNED BY ME thank you very
much. Just because you happen to give me one free local copy now so you can
perfect your service long-term, first hit is free and so on, I ain't having it
_waves stick_.

But I'm probably just needing to go find where the industry moved the cheese.

